# Info required



## janathull (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi Everyone. Dos anyone have any info on a Hull trawler Skipper called Isaacs, sorry don't have a first name. He was working after the war. Many thanks.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

The only Isaacs my uncle who talked about from Hull was Norman Isaacs or Norm for short he was Skipper around same time as him


----------



## janathull (Aug 31, 2005)

That sounds promising. It was the father of a friend of my wifes and I am trying to find out a bit about him. Many thanks.


----------



## timo (May 25, 2004)

Facebook has a group, Hull Fishermans History, over 3000 members, you may get some info off there.


----------



## janathull (Aug 31, 2005)

thanks for the help


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

janathull said:


> thanks for the help


Do you know any of the trawlers he served on. I can remember the name (Billy Isaccs) from years ago.


----------



## janathull (Aug 31, 2005)

Billy sounds good as I have found out his name was William Henry Isaacs and he worked for the Ross Group.


----------

